# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleep, blink, morning - what is this called?

## benzilla04

When I was younger, a couple of times I would get in to bed and when I blinked, it would of be morning. It was like I skipped about 8 hours in a few seconds

I haven't had since then. What is it called and would it be possible to purposely do it?

----------


## melanieb

It's called sleep.

Try skipping out on a day of sleep and doing some vigorous yardwork. Sometimes that's all it takes to sleep hard and if you don't have much recall for dreams you'll experience the sleep you describe.

It's not a special experience. Young people commonly fall asleep very quickly and recall is a hit-or-miss thing with young minds. Sleep habits and needs change as we age.

----------


## benzilla04

Okay and loving the profile picture & signature picture change  :tongue2:

----------


## PalmDreamer

It happened to me once or twice when I was young too (like between 5-12 years old). I always associated it with having absolutely no dreams that night which is why the passage of time is instant... however I now think of it as possibly just having zero recall ability that night. After all, if you cannot remember it, did it happen?

----------


## Carrot

I was so sad when I was young because I thought I can't dream. But I can't remember whether I get that because I spent too much time trying to make myself fall asleep and I can't wake up as and when I like, I needed to wait for my mum to call me. So most of the times it's me with my ceiling staring. 

The last time I got that was during my wisdom tooth surgery where they put me to sleep, 45 minutes to an hour pass within a flash and I had no dreams at all.

----------

